# WouTempAdmin? Passwort? Win 7



## PF81 (9. März 2016)

Moin zusammen!

Kollege von mir hat ein Problem. Wenn er Windows 7 startet wird ihm als Benutzer "WouTempAdmin" angezeigt und er soll ein Passwort eingeben. Dieses hat er nicht. Habe mal Google bemüht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden ist dieser "Benutzer" ein von Windows eingerichtetes Profil worüber die Updates gezogen und installiert werden. Nach erfolgreichen Abschluss löscht sich das Profil und alles geht seinen gewohnten Gang. Die Leute die das Problem bisher hatten, konnten es lösen indem sie manuell dieses Profil/Benutzer im abgesicherten Modus gelöscht haben. Sprich, sie konnten bei Benutzer wechseln ihr eigentliches Profil anwählen und dann war die Sache nach dem löschen gegessen. 

Mein Kollege hat aber nur dieses eine Profil zur Auswahl, sein Standardprofil scheint nicht mehr existent zu sein. Hatte hier auch mal wer das Problem und hat einen Lösungsansatz? Selbst im abgesicherten Modus erscheint das Benutzerprofil "WouTempAdmin" und er kommt nirgends rein. 

Letzte Weg ist halt alles neu aufsetzen, aber vielleicht hat hier wer ne Lösung parat...?!

Besten Dank!


----------



## Artschie321 (9. März 2016)

Also wenn du mit nem Win PE bootest, also quasi Installations CD die Reperaturoptionen startest, und dort die Kommandozeile aufrufst, könnte es möglich sein darüber ein neues Profil anzulegen...
Bzw müsste man darüber auslesen können ob noch andere Profile existieren.
Falls du einen neuen Benutzer anlegst solltest du nur darauf achten diesen gleich in die lokale Admingruppe zu schubsen.


----------



## Kusanar (9. März 2016)

Darf ich mal raten: Es wurde nach der Installation von Win7 KEIN Administrator aktiviert und dem ein Passwort vergeben?
Gibt es im Login-Screen denn keine Möglichkeit, einen anderen Account auszuwählen?

Wenn dein Kumpel das WSUS-Tool zum Updates installieren verwendet hat, dann guck mal hier: WSUS Offline: System booet nicht mehr in den "normalen" Benutzer - ComputerBase Forum oder hier forums.wsusoffline.net • View topic - WOUtempadmin.


----------

